# Skyrocker's Project GT-ART Holland update



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

(Doors back to normal now)

Picked her up at GT-ART a week ago. :smokin: 

Technical specification: 

Engine: 
JUN 2.7 Strokerkit built, tuned and mapped by GT-ART 
• JUN billet full counterweight crankshaft, black coated 
• JUN/Cosworth super forged aluminium pistons 
• JUN super connecting rods double shot pining 
• JUN oil pump 
• TRUST big capacity oil sump 
• NGK Iridium sparkplugs 
• Compression ratio: 
• Bore x Stroke: 87.0mm x 75.7mm 
• Engine displacement: 2700cc 

HKS Special turbokit (Oil & watercooled) 
• HKS T51R KAI BB turbocharger 
• HKS top mounted tubular manifold 
• HKS GT external wastegate 
• HKS Downpipe 










Aquamist water/methanol injection: 6 x Directport and dutycycle injected 
(Fitted after running in engine & turbo) 

Gearbox: Stock; undecided yet which brand 6-speed sequential (any suggestion?) 
GT-ART ported and polished headwork 
GT-ART blueprinted engine (flywheel, pulleys etc.) 
GT-ART dual pipe fuel system 
GT-ART fuel swirlpot 
GT-ART special big capacity aluminium radiator 
JUN Surge tank (Intake Plenum)
NISMO Single Throttle Body
GT-ART Custom made fuels delivery parts 
JUN/GT-ART camshafts: ---undisclosed specs --- 
JUN racing valve springs 
JUN Titanium valve retainers 
JUN race valve guides 
JUN big capacity oil pump 
TRUST big capacity oil sump 
TRUST monster intercooler 

HKS fuel rail 11mm 
HKS 6 x 1000cc fuel injectors 
HKS in-tank fuel pump 
HKS 1.2mm “drag” steel head gasket 
HKS oil cooler 
HKS ATI crank superdamper kit 
HKS complete engine pulley kit 
HKS Hiper Silence Exhaust 
HKS F-con V pro ECU, MAP sensors 
HKS EGT gauge 
HKS Twin Power Ignition Amplifier with uprated coils 
BLITZ dual boostcontroler 
BLITZ 2x SSQV blowoff valves 
TOMEI adjustable aluminium cam pulleys 
NISMO N1 water pump 
NISMO engine bearings 
NISMO Shortshifter 
HKS ETC Torque Split Controler (to be fitted yet)
BOSCH 044 external fuel pumps x2 
ATS Triple plate steel enforced carbon fibre clutch 1000Bhp+ 
AEM wideband lambda gauge 
STACK water/oil/temp/pressure sensors 









Chassis: 
• AP Racing 6-pot Big Brake kit 
• FERRODO DS2500 brakepads 
• CUSCO swingarms 
• TEIN racing coilovers 
• BLITZ Technospeed Z1 19” 10.5J rims 
• GTR strutbars front and rear 
• BRIDGESTONE Potenza S03 265 19” tyres 
• NISMO Bodykit with carbon fibre adjustable twin blade rear wing 
• HID XENON headlights 

HKS Kansai towerbar is to be fitted yet. 

Interior: 
• STACK 8130 digital racing dashboard white face/bluelit and 11K rpm 
• STACK carbon fibre dashpanel 
• KENWOOD touchscreen radio/dvd/SATNAV system 
• TRUST gearknob 
• Clifford Avantguard 5 alarmsystem


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

very tidy


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks really great, the car and the engine . . .how' is it running?


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Just running in 1000miles now. The engine is solid and rev happy. Besides a faulty fuse, which was easily replaced, I have not encountered any engine problem. No misfires, everyhing smooth.:squintdan There is a beast inside that wants to get out hehehehe. :smokin:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Hollands finest


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Lookin sweet !!!!!


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow that looks amazing.

Congrats on a quality build.

Dan


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

looks fantastic.

build quality,will be spot on too!


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

excellent car!


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks guys! Nice to hear such an appriciation for project Holland.

Cheers
Henk


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

looks awesome.

Love the Blitz Technospeeds, too.:clap:


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

MADsteve said:


> looks awesome.
> 
> Love the Blitz Technospeeds, too.:clap:


Agreed.

The spec is quite impressive to say the least. Still undecided about your gearbox? Why not go with the HKS unit or a Hollinger unit?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Congrats = definitely looks like a quality build. Looking forward to the dyno numbers.

Cya O!


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

RBnemesis13B said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The spec is quite impressive to say the least. Still undecided about your gearbox? Why not go with the HKS unit or a Hollinger unit?


HKS is not in picture as it is now. Don't really like the thought of having to send my gearbox to Japan for maintenance.
I have followed and re-read all the threads here about seq. gearboxes, but it seems to me that the choices of the gearboxes made are 'tuner-depended' LOL.

Hollinger, OS Giken and TRUST (straight cut) are options to choose from I think.

Thanks for advising guys...

Henk


----------



## The Great One (May 14, 2003)

very nice looks like a lot of money spentopcorn:


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Video quality could be better. 
1st, 2nd and 3rd gear shifting at 7,500rpm

Click here


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Very nice ! My favourite wheels too !


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

very nice car henk. you dont happen to live close to zandvoort do you? (im from there, lived there close to 13 years!)

glad the doors are back to normal now


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

skyrocker said:


> Video quality could be better.
> 1st, 2nd and 3rd gear shifting at 7,500rpm
> 
> Click here


:flame: 

superb.


----------



## zeinitani_gtr (Oct 12, 2006)

absolutley amazing....:bowdown1: :bowdown1: ...do you drag or circuit her?..

Navin


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

@bkvj:

Zandvoort is only 25min. away from where I live. I don't want to disclose the place for obvious reasons. 

Yea the doors are back to normal hehehe. Although I did like them as a sort of showoff-effect LOL.

@zeinitani_gtr:
I do both and use her as a daily driven also


Cheers guys!
Henk


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Car's looking very nice. (Glad to here the doors are back to normal. ).

I've got a set of Technospeeds too.............currently off the car ready to be refurbed, but I'm not sure which way to go. Mat black is the current fav, but there are other possiblities.:chuckle: 

Andy.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Andy - Nooooooo you got to go with the gold centres on the technospeeds....it's the law


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

That's one possibility.


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

*Water/methanol injection*

Soon going back to GT-ART's where Gary will do some more magic on the enginehead besides fitting a 6x directport and dutycycled water/methanol injection system :clap: :clap: 

NEXT: 6-speed sequential gearbox ......


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

And a better radiator hose ?


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Nope, I already replaced that :chuckle:










.


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

*update*

Radiator hose replaced, JUN oilfiller cap and HKS Kansai tower bar fitted :squintdan


----------



## skim41 (Sep 11, 2004)

Sweet, never seen it in the flesh, but must be a hell of a ride.

What sort of power are you expecting??


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Awesome project!!!!!
Gefeliciteerd!!!


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*he man*

when can we meet up , whant to see your ride


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

Who is going to organize the dutch GTR meeting?:clap: :squintdan


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*meet*

if arrange the cars i will do food


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Consider it done Greek R34 LOL
I'll arrange a meeting. And this one will be on invitation only.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Keep me posted guys, I'll be there (in a Lexus, not a GTR).


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

now problem,we make a tour or a meating,or somthing, then iwill arrange ,a gtr dinner at my restaurant ,so i will be ontime back working


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

greek r34 said:


> now problem,we make a tour or a meating,or somthing, then iwill arrange ,a gtr dinner at my restaurant ,so i will be ontime back working


LOL, great idea!!
I've been wanting to try your restaurant in Rijswijk for a long time.


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

*Again*

To avoid disappointment for other readers here: this meeting is ON INVITATION ONLY for a certain limited number of GTR car owners in Holland.
Just to sort of protecting Greek R34 (how big is your restaurant? )

I'll have to make sure my car will be up to the latest specs and back in Holland again. 



Ritch you have PM!


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

skyrocker said:


> To avoid disappointment for other readers here: this meeting is ON INVITATION ONLY for a certain limited number of GTR car owners in Holland.
> Just to sort of protecting Greek R34 (how big is your restaurant? )
> 
> I'll have to make sure my car will be up to the latest specs and back in Holland again.
> ...


I feel so left out :bawling:


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

You don't have to Richard... I can arrange you a GTR by tomorrow  You have PM btw.

Cheers
Henk


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

skyrocker said:


> You don't have to Richard... I can arrange you a GTR by tomorrow  You have PM btw.
> 
> Cheers
> Henk


Well, I'd like a R34 M-spec Nur or a Ztune.
I'd like to trade it with the lexus, LOL, even trade.

Back to the subject at hand, Henks awesome R33!!!


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

big enough to put in al gtrs owners no worrys,it depands on what day we do the meeting


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*richy*

richy book a table you selve 0703992290.lol


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

greek r34 said:


> richy book a table you selve 0703992290.lol


Hahahah, I will soon enough.
Got to get me a nice date 1st.......


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

I have to come with the car on a trailer then :bawling:


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Car looks so good Henk, Have you fitted the garage defend cooling pannel??


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

New Engine


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Dare I ask what happenned to the last one ???????opcorn:


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

This is the same engine with complete new headinternals and headwork done and water/meth.injection fitted. I posted this to show the new engine bay. 

Cheers, Henk


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Whew...I was worried.....
Nice engine BTW.....
Now, what about numbers ?????:chuckle:


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

765 at all wheels, 1.6-1.7Bar on a Mustang Dynomometer at Gt-Arts


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Awesome car. Nice engine bay to.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Very sexy engine!!!


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

New frontbumper fitted now also :clap:


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*henk*

nice henk . sex on wheels mate . when is the sky meat hear in nl .


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Fili how are you doing? Your car looks pretty awesome too. Can't wait to see her in her new C-WEST dress  :squintdan 

We deffo need to meet. Will call some Skyline friends to join us. Prepare your food mate we are coming! 

Will contact you tomorrow Fili.


----------



## tonysmiff (Jan 4, 2003)

Very nice Henk last time i saw this car it was sweet but now its a ****ing beast !!


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for positive comments guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi Henk

i also found this forum

i will introduce myself later ( BNR 32 GTR )

See you


----------



## tonysmiff (Jan 4, 2003)

Henk, Rotterdam 100% tunning is very soon you going?

Will have to have a word with Eugene and co


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

tonysmiff said:


> Henk, Rotterdam 100% tunning is very soon you going?
> 
> Will have to have a word with Eugene and co



Tony, are you sure? I thought it was held in October? Ahoy 100% Tuning


----------



## tonysmiff (Jan 4, 2003)

keep thinking its August lol Gives me more time to save money for the Beach club i suppose


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Baja Beach Club - Rotterdam Just a little encouragement


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

So, when is the meet?


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

*Pics*

Pics where made yesterday after a nice BBQ:chuckle: 














































Cheers,
Kevin


----------



## Skyline81 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey Skyrocker!

What an AWESOME Skyline!
I was behind you at the traffic lights ( in a modified VW Golf :S ) of the bridge in a city called after swans ( if you know what i mean ).
The sound when you pulled away from the lights.....OMFG!!!

Excuse me for my english..not that good!


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Beach Club ****in rocks that place is the nuts!!!!


----------



## seagull (Jan 15, 2007)

ziet er allemaal mooi en degelijk uit :smokin:


----------

